# Zcar clubs?



## Mikey280zx (Dec 28, 2005)

I was hoping someone could tell me if there was a club or meet in the Fresno or Bakersfield area of CA.


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Mikey,

You may already know about or belong to one of them, but Zcar.com and Hybridz.org are strictly Z websites. If no one has any info about clubs in your area on here, then one of the members of one of those sites would surely be able to help you. I read about announcements of meets and clubs on a regular basis there.


----------



## Mikey280zx (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks. I'll check over there. As a family man, I can't just run a couple of hundred miles to a meet. Just a few more years and I can. hahhaha!


----------

